# Army Junior Staff Officer (AJSO) Course



## Mike Bobbitt

Has anyone heard details about the Army Junior Staff Officer (AJSO) course that is replacing Army Junior Officer Staff Qualification (AJOSQ)? All I have been able to find is this:

http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/olc/nr-eng.asp?NewsID=95

The mil.ca link goes to a CANFORGEN that talks about equivalency etc. and has no additional details. Seems like the course is spooling up soon, just wondering if anyone has heard more on exactly when, etc.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## G11

I have not heard anything about this.

I can only hope that this is not a reduction in the quality of what is in my opinion an already diminished junior staff course. IMO the army should go back to what was previously taught and what was taught to me on CJCSC (Caribbean Junior Command and Staff Course). The staff portion is based off of the junior staff materials offered to officers in the 80s and 90s according to some of the documents I received during the course. I learned so much more from a very persistant Brit DS explaining the necessity of thoroughness,brevity and conciseness than I would have doing the online AJSOQ. I could go on but perhaps it is better to start another thread on this...


----------



## exgunnertdo

There is a CANARMYGEN (new name for CANLANDGENs for those who haven't heard) coming re AJSO soon.  It's out for translation now.

In a nutshell - 3 modules.  Mod 1 and 2 by DL, mod 3 by OJT.  

I'm recently posted, and am still learning, but I am in a position to be able to provide some details once I read in to what's going on at my new job.  I have seen the QS and TP for it, but haven't fully digested yet.

MTF...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Quick update, you can now do AJSO Mod 1 through DND learn, over the Internet: https://dln-rad.forces.gc.ca/login

If you can't log in, you'll need to change your DND learn password on the DIN and try again.

Mod 2 is due out any time (mid August) and Mod 3 (part 1) is due out mid Sept. Mod 3 part 2 is OJT.


----------



## exgunnertdo

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Quick update, you can now do AJSO Mod 1 through DND learn, over the Internet: https://dln-rad.forces.gc.ca/login
> 
> If you can't log in, you'll need to change your DND learn password on the DIN and try again.
> 
> Mod 2 is due out any time (mid August) and Mod 3 (part 1) is due out mid Sept. Mod 3 part 2 is OJT.



It's available through DLN, not DND Learn, actually.  dln-rad.mil.ca  Once you're logged in to DLN, enter "AJSO" in the search box and you should find it.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Much appreciated - I'll have to take a look at it when I get into work!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

They've pushed Mod 2 to mid Sept and Mod 3 to mid Oct.


----------



## Container

So Mod 3 has a DL portion and a practical portion which involves planning and exercise/evolution is my understanding-

I wonder what that practical exercise will look like? Was there a similar requirement under the old system?


----------



## MJP

Container said:
			
		

> So Mod 3 has a DL portion and a practical portion which involves planning and exercise/evolution is my understanding-
> 
> I wonder what that practical exercise will look like? Was there a similar requirement under the old system?



Yea the old system had one as well that a CO/OC had to sign off on.  From the description it is the same from the old to the new crse in that you design a unit training plan of some sort.


----------



## Container

Did the unit actually complete the training plan or is it a thought exercise? Not that it matters. Just curiosity.

I just finished mod 1.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

It's a 'theoretical' training plan. You will create one given some criteria and guidance, but the end plan is just an exercise in itself, not for actual use at the unit.

Mod 2 should be out "any day now".


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

I started MOD 2 just on the 12th, I think it was pushed out a little late but it is out now.


----------



## PanaEng

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's a 'theoretical' training plan. You will create one given some criteria and guidance, but the end plan is just an exercise in itself, not for actual use at the unit.
> 
> Mod 2 should be out "any day now".


It depends on your CO/DCO.
Mine culminated in a demolitions exercise - why waste those brain cycles in a throw-away plan? might as well use it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Mod 3, part 1 is now published. https://dln-rad.forces.gc.ca/login


----------



## reboog

Does anyone know where the Mod 3 part 2 instructions are? I finished part 1 yesterday and on the last slide it said "On successful completion of the exam, you will have access to the instructions for the OJT portion". Does this get sent automatically or do I have to track it down?


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

reboog said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where the Mod 3 part 2 instructions are? I finished part 1 yesterday and on the last slide it said "On successful completion of the exam, you will have access to the instructions for the OJT portion". Does this get sent automatically or do I have to track it down?



Ditto, you beat me to it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Agreed, it notes that the OJT content will be available after completing mod 3, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## PanaEng

reboog said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where the Mod 3 part 2 instructions are? I finished part 1 yesterday and on the last slide it said "On successful completion of the exam, you will have access to the instructions for the OJT portion". Does this get sent automatically or do I have to track it down?



if it shows in your profile as completed then it should be available - perhaps is something not yet uploaded.
Perhaps it is sent to your unit for your OC/DCO/CO to administer. What I do know is that on completion it is up to your OC/DCO/CO to inform them of whether you pass or fail.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Good news, Mod 3 Part 2 is now available. You can find it by searching AJSO, it's listed as a course like each module is. The package is just a short PDF describing the requirements, which are essentially to plan, implement and assess a sub-unit training ex.


----------



## NSDreamer

In relation to AJSO, does anyone have much information on the over arching CFJOD (I think I have the right acronym). I understand the OPMEs have changed a bit, is there a thread I can't find on this already? 

 I just walked through one of my subbies on this, and comparing this to the pre-nerf AJOSQ I completed (31 days before it was cut to around 18) it seems like much more of an applicable course from the overviews and much less general (read specific tech details you will never use) information! I'm a fan!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

For those in the PRes, do you know how many Class A days the DL portions count for? I intended to verify after the course, but it seems to no longer give me access to the content.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper

This may help Mike....

This from CACSC Online Learning Centre :



> IMPORTANT CURRICULUM CHANGES
> 
> Effective immediately the criteria for completion of AJOSQ have changed. These changes are effective
> immediately and affect both RegF and PRes registrants. In most cases these changes reduce or eliminate
> curriculum. Please carefully review the following:
> 
> Ed O 201 (JTECH)
> RegF - no change, training time 8.5 dys
> PRes - no change, training time 8.5 dys
> 
> Ed O 202 (JGSD)
> RegF - eliminated, however curriculum remains for optional reading only, training time 0 dys
> PRes - eliminated, however curriculum remains for optional reading only, training time 0 dys
> 
> Ed O 203 (JORG)
> RegF - eliminated, training time 0 dys
> PRes - eliminated, training time 0 dys
> 
> PO 201 (JLDR)
> RegF - no change, OPME - training time 18 dys
> PRes - no change, training time 5.5 dys
> 
> PO 202 (JLAW)
> RegF - no change, OPME training 2.5 dys
> PRes - no change, OPME training time 2.5 dys
> 
> PO 203 (JDEFM)
> RegF - no change, OPME - training 2.5 dys
> PRes - eliminated, training time 0 dys
> 
> PO 204 (JTRG)
> RegF - reduced (JTrg.04 eliminated), training time 1.5 dys
> PRes – reduced (JTrg.04 eliminated), training time 1.5 dys
> 
> PO 205 (JRES)
> RegF - eliminated, training time 0 dys
> PRes - eliminated, training time 0 dys
> 
> Revised training time
> RegF - 33 dys
> PRes - 18 dys
> 
> Effective immediately the new criteria will apply to all registrants. A comprehensive review of all
> student files will be conducted to identify those students who have completed all of the new criteria and
> grant them the course code. Students are reminded that it is their responsibility to ensure that an
> electronic copy of their MPRR is submitted as proof of completion of the OPME requirements of AJOSQ.


----------



## NSDreamer

I know you're trying to help there NFLD Sapper, but you've listed the pay portion for the old cancelled course. According to the documents which I'll link tonight once I'm at DWAN, the new AJSO only has 3 days authorised pay for the DL portions. The below is not in effect for AJSO. 



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> This may help Mike....
> 
> This from CACSC Online Learning Centre :


----------



## NSDreamer

Mike PM me I've got documentation in a DWAN email I can send you with the appropriate references for the entirety of the Army PD model including the pay authorization for your area/div.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> I know you're trying to help there NFLD Sapper, but you've listed the pay portion for the old cancelled course. According to the documents which I'll link tonight once I'm at DWAN, the new AJSO only has 3 days authorised pay for the DL portions. The below is not in effect for AJSO.



Roger that, it was the only stuff I could find on the interweb...


----------



## NSDreamer

No worries! We can only ever do our best!   8)



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Roger that, it was the only stuff I could find on the interweb...


----------



## MJP

Just a small update.  Once you complete Mod 3 Pt 2 you need your CO to sign off that you met all the requirements.  It is faxed or scanned and send to CACSC.  Due to DLN being so awesome and user friendly you will get a similar email to this.

_When designed the course on DLN was intended to automatically update HRMS and therefore your MPRR with the MITE code for each module as you complete it and once all MITE codes were in place the Qual Code would be issued by the college. However, DLN has finally informed us that this functionality will not be built in for 2-3 years so you have not seen your MPRR updated yet. 

In addition we have been sending hasteners to DPGR for an update on the issue of the qual code for AJSO for over a year now and they have just informed us that we will need to re-submit from the beginning. It is anticipated that we will have the code within the next six months so that should show up on your MPRR around that time. As an interim measure we will use the Mod 3 Pt 2 MITE code to track who is qualified and we will maintain a database here at the college and inform the career managers of the graduates.

 Please forward your certificates for each of Mod 1, 2 & 3 Pt 1 to me as PDF. To print your certificates, go to completed learning and print certificates as PDF. Once we have the certificates our Ops will update MITE with the code for Mod 3 Pt 2 which is the only manual MITE code that we enter. Do not be surprised if in 2 -3 years you suddenly see the other three codes show up on your MPRR.

Since this is a manual process, the college only updates MITE once a week for all of the certificates received that week. HRMS will automatically update within 24 hrs after MITE has been updated and your career manager will be able to see your qualification. It will then take an additional 48 hrs for EMMA for to be automatically updated and you will see it on your MPRR.
_


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Our PD system for jr officers is a fucking joke!  Pardon the expletives!  It needed to be said!


----------



## MJP

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Our PD system for jr officers is a ******* joke!  Pardon the expletives!  It needed to be said!



What we made it a crse on DLN it must be awesome along with CTAT, IM, Green procurement and all the other useless powerpoints stats.


----------



## Navy_Pete

Did anyone find this course useful?  There is no Navy equivalent, so if it's on DLN I might take a look at the contents.


----------



## MJP

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> Did anyone find this course useful?  There is no Navy equivalent, so if it's on DLN I might take a look at the contents.



Mod 1 & 3 are decent.   Mod 2 is a bit over the top and generally isn't that useful.  The caveat I will add it's that mod 3 is only good if someone's CoC does their due diligence and makes sure their folks do a good relevant training plan.   Not so much an issue for combat arms types but I have seen folks use planning a BBQ as their "training plan" and their CoC signs off on it.


----------



## blackberet17

MJP said:
			
		

> Mod 1 & 3 are decent.   Mod 2 is a bit over the top and generally isn't that useful.  The caveat I will add it's that mod 3 is only good if someone's CoC does their due diligence and makes sure their folks do a good relevant training plan.   Not so much an issue for combat arms types but I have seen folks use planning a BBQ as their "training plan" and their CoC signs off on it.



How is planning a BBQ a trg plan?  :facepalm:


----------



## Navy_Pete

MJP said:
			
		

> Mod 1 & 3 are decent.   Mod 2 is a bit over the top and generally isn't that useful.  The caveat I will add it's that mod 3 is only good if someone's CoC does their due diligence and makes sure their folks do a good relevant training plan.   Not so much an issue for combat arms types but I have seen folks use planning a BBQ as their "training plan" and their CoC signs off on it.



Thanks, I don't think I will actually have a chance to complete the training plan (unless it's pretty broad in what it allows and I could use some of the project schedule planning I'm doing in whatever the format is), so was more looking at reading through it as a famil, so it's not all greek if I get jammed into relish pajamas and sent off somewhere to do something completely new on short/no notice as per the SOP.


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr

I completed this course over the past few months. I can't find where it says who the pays 3 + 5 days of Cl A. Is the unit responsible for it or is it a national budget?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> I completed this course over the past few months. I can't find where it says who the pays 3 + 5 days of Cl A. Is the unit responsible for it or is it a national budget?



It should have been on the course message... check with your OR/Ops Staff...


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr

I did. The only answer I got was a shrug of the shoulders. I guess I'll just slap the pay sheets on their desk with the course certificates printed out and let them sort it out.


----------



## Shamrock

I believe all of these have always been a part of the unit's responsibility as part of your 37.5 individual training days.


----------



## exgunnertdo

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> I completed this course over the past few months. I can't find where it says who the pays 3 + 5 days of Cl A. Is the unit responsible for it or is it a national budget?



It depends on which Div you're in, there is no one answer.  I don't know how each Div is doing it, so telling me what Div you're in won't help either   I only know the "big hand/small map" answer...

CTC has control of all funds for Army PRes Individual Training. For AJSO, they have released the funds to the Divs.  If your Ops people don't know, Bde should, and Div definitely does.  The person in Gagetown has told the Divs numerous times how people who complete AJSO are to be paid. 

(I'm the person who the DLN sends this question to when people send it to the DLN help desk...I have answered it numerous times already. Shoot me a PM if you want more details.)


----------



## blackberet17

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> I completed this course over the past few months. I can't find where it says who the pays 3 + 5 days of Cl A. Is the unit responsible for it or is it a national budget?



Is it only 3 + 5 days? I had heard it was 18, not long after the curriculum changes were announced from AJOSQ to AJSO...which was down itself from something like 30 plus days.

It's sure as **** taking longer than 8 days to complete AJSO...


----------



## NSDreamer

Be thankful it's not the old AJOSQ. I did the 30 day one, just before they downsized it. I will say this for the record, it was FAR too much information. The tech portion alone required you to read a 300+ page pam front to back on technical specs of equipment. After this there was a 200 question long random sampling multiple choice exam. To give you two of the goldies, one question showed 4 different formula's and asked you which one was the right one to calculate lift of helicopter rotors, the other golden exam gave 4 different numbers and asked you to calculate the parabolic arc of a artillary shell and tell you how far it would go based on the charges. 

I'm a Log O. Explain to me in gods names when in gods name I would use that information. Most. Painful. Exam. Ever.

That being said the Leadership mod had some awesome essays on leadership from past wars so....eeeeeeh  :dunno:


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr

I got sick of asking and slapped the pay sheets onto a desk. I'm currently completing the OJT part. 8 days is a reasonable amount of time to complete this course. It is going to take me that amount of time, personally.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt

MJP said:
			
		

> Just a small update.  Once you complete Mod 3 Pt 2 you need your CO to sign off that you met all the requirements.  It is faxed or scanned and send to CACSC.  Due to DLN being so awesome and user friendly you will get a similar email to this.
> 
> _When designed the course on DLN was intended to automatically update HRMS and therefore your MPRR with the MITE code for each module as you complete it and once all MITE codes were in place the Qual Code would be issued by the college. However, DLN has finally informed us that this functionality will not be built in for 2-3 years so you have not seen your MPRR updated yet.
> 
> In addition we have been sending hasteners to DPGR for an update on the issue of the qual code for AJSO for over a year now and they have just informed us that we will need to re-submit from the beginning. It is anticipated that we will have the code within the next six months so that should show up on your MPRR around that time. As an interim measure we will use the Mod 3 Pt 2 MITE code to track who is qualified and we will maintain a database here at the college and inform the career managers of the graduates.
> 
> Please forward your certificates for each of Mod 1, 2 & 3 Pt 1 to me as PDF. To print your certificates, go to completed learning and print certificates as PDF. Once we have the certificates our Ops will update MITE with the code for Mod 3 Pt 2 which is the only manual MITE code that we enter. Do not be surprised if in 2 -3 years you suddenly see the other three codes show up on your MPRR.
> 
> Since this is a manual process, the college only updates MITE once a week for all of the certificates received that week. HRMS will automatically update within 24 hrs after MITE has been updated and your career manager will be able to see your qualification. It will then take an additional 48 hrs for EMMA for to be automatically updated and you will see it on your MPRR.
> _



Sorry to bring this thread back to life, but I completed all of the AJSO mods in 2014 and still have not been awarded the national qual code on my MPRR. Does anyone know if there has been further delays with awarding this competency?


----------

